# Favorite GPU you have owned



## Estaric (Sep 29, 2016)

So i know this may seem pointless but i really wanna know what your favorite card youv ever owned was. I really love my R9 Fury and my GTX 950 so much i prolly wont ever get rid of them. Whats yours?


----------



## ixi (Sep 30, 2016)

My list.

Nvidia:
6600 GT Asus
7600 GT MSI
8600 GT Asus
8800 GTX MSI
GTX 760 Gigabyte
GTX 980 TI MSI
GTX 1070 Gainward - Using right now

ATI:
HD 2770 Don't remember brand
HD 3850 Sapphire
HD 4870 MSI
HD 6850 Asus ( This was a beast card, remember when I no-lifed Battlefield Bad Company 2, I miss those times ).
HD 6950 MSI
HD 6970 MSI
HD 290x MSI

There all cards did what they needed to do!


----------



## RealNeil (Sep 30, 2016)

Sapphire R9-280X OC Toxic
Great performance and cool running too.
I loved the colors.






I've had (and do have) many GPUs that are faster, but this one rang all of the bells for me at the time.
I never sold it or gave it away. It's in an M-ITX build with an i7-4770K. Still cool under fire too!

EDIT: I have three R9-290X Tri-X Radeon GPUs that I'm not using right now. Any one of them will outrun this 280X and still stay cool in my InWin 901 case. They look pretty good as well, but I'll continue with it  because I like it so much.
Pure nostalgia.


----------



## Iceni (Sep 30, 2016)

Voodoo5 5500 AGP.

Wasn't as fast at pure framerates as a GF2, but oh my it made games look stunning.






Close second is the ATI 9700 pro. It was a monster, And I ran one for over 10 years in various systems. ATI hit the nail on the head with them.


----------



## dorsetknob (Sep 30, 2016)

3DFX 3500 TV   carefully packed up in Nostalgic Storage owned from New
held off upgrading it for several years after AGP x4 & x8 became Available Because there were no cards Available in local Retail that were as Functional
ie No Intergrated TV function    and pci TV Cards were CRAP
Eventualy had to bite the upgrade bullet and went for new CPU (P3 800) motherboard and an ATI Radon9800se AIW


----------



## Iceni (Sep 30, 2016)

dorsetknob said:


> ATI Radon9800se AIW



Those cards were fantastic, Loved everything about them including the remote!

I had a voodoo3 3000 16mb, Good card but the voodoo5 beat it to a pulp for gaming. 3DFX had a lot of things very right, It's a shame they didn't sell the VSA100 chip to third parties and keep the company afloat. I was gutted when they went under!


----------



## GreiverBlade (Sep 30, 2016)

well ... AGP (i still have them and if i did loose one i re bought them recently ... for the sake of my GPU/CPU collection  )

1st Hercule 3D Prophet II GTS Pro 
2nd Asus GeForce 4 TI 4200
3rd Hercule 3D Prophet 9700 (include original boxing and bundle: N.O.L.F.E.2 and accessories )
4th Asus Radeon A9800XT
5th Xpertvision X1950GT Super AGP 

PCIeX

1st well my actual MSI GeForce GTX 1070 Armor 8gb OC 
2nd my previous Asus GTX 980 Poseidon Platinum 
3rd Asus Radeon R9 290 (reference, i've kept the blower+heatsink+shroud, was under a Kryografics Hawaii )
4th Asus 8800 Ultra (still have the original cooler aside, currently under a Prolimatech MK-26 )
5th HIS Radeon 3870

and many other ... in fact i loved all card i owned (except my EVGA GTX 460 SC )

almost all of them (also some not listed   )
   

the 290 leftover and a burnt Zotac GTX 460 AMP (powerphase fried ) with a X1650Pro AGP hidden behind 
 

boxes  the famous 3D Prophet 9700 and a MSI 6600GT (which contain 2 of them )


----------



## Estaric (Sep 30, 2016)

GreiverBlade said:


> well ... AGP (i still have them and if i did loose one i re bought them recently ... for the sake of my GPU/CPU collection  )
> 
> 1st Hercule 3D Prophet II GTS Pro
> 2nd Asus GeForce 4 TI 4200
> ...


Dang thats quite the collection


----------



## GreiverBlade (Sep 30, 2016)

Estaric said:


> Dang thats quite the collection


counting, still searching and assimilating!

well my CPU and mobo are also fo' show  (not including a MSI KT6V in her original box )

although purely nostalgic ... ahah


----------



## Iceni (Sep 30, 2016)

It's his Chip collection that makes me smile the most.

Slot A athlon, Socket A athlon, Thunderbird, palamino,TB-a, TB-b, barton. It'd like looking at a wall of warm memories!


----------



## dorsetknob (Sep 30, 2016)

Iceni said:


> Those cards were fantastic, Loved everything about them including the remote!
> 
> I had a voodoo3 3000 16mb, Good card but the voodoo5 beat it to a pulp for gaming. 3DFX had a lot of things very right, It's a shame they didn't sell the VSA100 chip to third parties and keep the company afloat. I was gutted when they went under!



Still got that one as well also packed away in storage ( working )
i was never able to find a later series of 3DFX than the 3500 otherwize i would have bought one
when they were bought out by Nvidia i was gutted ( just like 3DFX and their Assets )
Went ATI    Never Bought ANY NEW nvidia Cards after that ( except a MMX for a Dell XPS 1700 laptop nothing else would fit )
Any other Nvidia cards i have Came out of Scrap yards for pennies or Free

Hey Donald Trump   make Nvidia bring 3DFX back from Mexico and resume Production in the USA  "if you become President"  then Build your Damm Wall


----------



## jboydgolfer (Sep 30, 2016)

id have to say my powercolor 6950. it lasted SO long that i retired it, re-purposed it, retired it again, then gave it away for another TPU member to utilize it. it only had a 1Gb of Vram, but it ran games like  GTA5 pretty well arma 2 CO, and many others, she served me well for Many years.


----------



## ixi (Sep 30, 2016)

GreiverBlade said:


> well ... AGP (i still have them and if i did loose one i re bought them recently ... for the sake of my GPU/CPU collection  )
> 
> 1st Hercule 3D Prophet II GTS Pro
> 2nd Asus GeForce 4 TI 4200
> ...



Nice collection


----------



## hat (Sep 30, 2016)

My 9800GT was great... until I killed it in a tragic overclocking accident.
My favorite card I bought with my own money was probably the 9600GSO (after I killed the 9800GT). It was fantastic for the money. Everybody who ran folding@home had one. It was great for gaming, until eventually it became outdated.

My current GTX660Ti has yet to let me down. I may replace it with something in the future that's a little faster, just to be more efficient.


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 30, 2016)

ATI 9650 PCI

ATI 9800pro

8600GT

9600GT

980TI


----------



## hapkiman (Sep 30, 2016)

Had a XFX Radeon HD 5870.  That card was a beast.


----------



## D007 (Sep 30, 2016)

8800 GTX.. Was such a beast.


----------



## qubit (Sep 30, 2016)

There are several: 7950 GX2, 8800 GTX, 8800 Ultra (offset cooler reference version) GTX 295 (single board version) 9800 GX2, GTX 590 (I have 3, but don't tell anyone) GTX 780 Ti (such a beast of a card, with the full uncut Kepler GPU and still powerful today). And the runt of the litter, the HD 2900 Pro (bios flashed to XT). The card looks simply beautiful even if it can't compete with its competition, the 8800 GTX.

Except for the 9800 GX2, which I sold on eBay, (sold 3 at a nice profit  ) I have all of those cards and crucially, they all work. These babies are going nowhere.  The 7950 GX2 in particular, with its tiny, noisy fans is known for unreliability, so it's great that I managed to bag a brand new EVGA one in its sealed box at a firesale, which works perfectly.


----------



## Ithanul (Sep 30, 2016)

Hmmm.

Top current fav.  GTX 960, just because it surviving folding 24/7.  Plus, been such a great little overclocker.
GTX275 next on the list.
GTX590, my first and only dual GPU.  Poor thing got so much abuse from me.  Reason, it is when I first started folding.  So, the card got beat up pretty bad since it ran with a blower style air cooler, and I fold on both GPU cores that where on it at times.  Woooo, talk about a heating unit.


----------



## Melvis (Sep 30, 2016)

My HIS 4870X2 is still my Fav card of all time for me and running two of these in crossfire was awesome in so many ways.


----------



## Kanan (Sep 30, 2016)

Actual images. XFX GeForce GTX 260 Black Edition with 216 shaders. Such a nice looking and well made card. Had it until its soul vanished in a overclocking accident after just 1 year.





MSI GeForce 7800 GT, great card did a good job until it was dead soon before the warranty was over.





Club3D Radeon HD 5850, had it for nearly 4 years and sold it to be replaced with a HD 5970 I got cheap off ebay. A really really good card, I'd even say my best so far, because it made a very good job for almost 4 years. Also was the replacement card for the GTX 260.





Club3D Radeon HD 5970, made a good job although old crossfire card, with the new Frame Pacing feature in AAA games. Sold it after 1 1/2 years because it started diminishing more and more.





My current GPU, Asus GeForce GTX 780 Ti DCU II - does a great job so far, actually my first and only custom graphics card.









That's it so far. I also had a ELSA Erazor X (GeForce 256) and MSI GeForce 3 Ti 200 128MB that were great cards too, but sadly I got no pictures of them. I guess I was very young and didn't care about it.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Sep 30, 2016)

BFG 7800 GTX 512MB


----------



## Melvis (Sep 30, 2016)

I think some people are getting mixed up in this thread, its your FAVOURITE card not all the cards you have ever owned.


----------



## Kanan (Sep 30, 2016)

Melvis said:


> I think some people are getting mixed up in this thread, its your FAVOURITE card not all the cards you have ever owned.


I posted more since I can't decide on one, I guess the others have the same problem.


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 30, 2016)

Kanan said:


> I posted more since I can't decide on one, I guess the others have the same problem.



pretty much this. I've owned alot of cards. Some I dont even remember how I came across them. but I listed my favorites. The cards whos performance at the time I really fell in love with.


----------



## alexelcaza (Sep 30, 2016)

Sapphire HD 7950 dual x boost 3GB

died 1 month ago
will be missed


----------



## Kanan (Sep 30, 2016)

Must say it's extremely boring without pictures. Gief teh pictures!


----------



## GreiverBlade (Sep 30, 2016)

Melvis said:


> I think some people are getting mixed up in this thread, its your FAVOURITE card not all the cards you have ever owned.


What about if all 10 cards I have listed are all my favorite... Having only 1 favorite is overrated 


Also it's illogical, your thinking: the OP didn't ask for a all time favorite  so logically, multiple favorite depending the period, an sometimes both brand (well, nvidia is by no mean superior to ATI\AMD for me) 


Rah I need to find some more... I.e.: a Xabre (fun time) and some Kyro (have a 3D Prophet 4000XT and 4500 but still seeking one I did own from power color)


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Sep 30, 2016)

XFX HD 7970 DD


----------



## biffzinker (Sep 30, 2016)

*Diamond Viper V770 Ultra TNT2*





or the ATI Radeon 9500 Pro.


----------



## BiggieShady (Sep 30, 2016)

OP: What's the favorite gpu you've ever owned?
Average TPU member: Let me tell you a story about life and death of each and every one of the gpus I have ever owned ... with pictures of course

My favorite is the first one for nostalgic reasons (first contender is the last one for performance reasons) ... 
Not counting the early to mid nineties cirrus logic and s3 crapware as graphics cards at all, for me it all started with entry level variant of TNT2 named M64 which had butchered memory bus width that made it cheap yet good enough for unreal, half life and quake 2 and 3.


----------



## Capitan Harlock (Sep 30, 2016)

I didn't had a lot of videocars in my pc hystory but from the past my favorite was the ATI x1550 pro 512 mb that i sell for 30€ 7 years ago XD.
The hd 4670 1gb that i sell 4 years ago .
My hd 6950 from XFX with duall fan overcloked like a monster but was only 1gb of ram .
My actual favorite is my Hd 7950 boost edition that is brand new because my old one died because was used a lot before i punchase it  .


----------



## Recon-UK (Sep 30, 2016)

As controversial as it was, the GTX 480 was a beast... still is is you factor that it can still play all modern games at 1080P with good settings where a Radeon 5870 struggles with 720P.

I modded mine.

























Had 2 in SLi too but the heat output was too much and sold 1 off.






And in 2014 it finally died. I put it through hell though.









My fave ATi would perhaps be the HD 5770 & 4670 because i used them in other peoples builds and my own, for the time were great cards.


----------



## Frick (Sep 30, 2016)

The Powercolor x1950 pro 512MB was very good value for money. It had an excellent cooler. Other than that, my current Asus GTX 760 DC2 is very good, especially considering I got it for free. Previous that I managed to snag a Powercolor HDHD7850 PCS+ for €75, which was a stupid good deal. My sister has that now.

The most surprising card I've owned is the GT530 2GB (DDR3 version). The GDDR5 version (GT730 etc) would rock.


----------



## 64K (Sep 30, 2016)

I guess I would have to say the 8800 GT. That's what I put in my first gaming rig build in 2007 and the performance was very good in it's day.


----------



## Ebo (Sep 30, 2016)

My alltime favorite GFX has to be the Gigabyte Maya II 9700 pro

That was a beast for its day


----------



## Recon-UK (Sep 30, 2016)

64K said:


> I guess I would have to say the 8800 GT. That's what I put in my first gaming rig build in 2007 and the performance was very good in it's day.



I bought a GTS 880 320MB off Ebay in like 2010? was just for fun.. just ran it in some games and it struggled to run most things due to Vram and boy did it run hot!

8800GTX though.. legendary.

Was this one.


----------



## puma99dk| (Sep 30, 2016)

tbh if I have to say my favorited I ever owned most be my GTX 1070 from MSI their Gaming X card, even the GTX 970 Gaming X I had was the best and most quiet cooling solutions I ever had for a gfx in my ITX systems.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Sep 30, 2016)

ATI Radeon X800 my first real entry into PC gaming playing Guild Wars like a dream.
8800GT my dream card at the time as it was able to run crysis at decent settings and it was at good price range but couldn't afford it at the time.
GTX460 768mb was the next best card i've owned after my 4750 died which ran Bad company 2 maxed like a champ.
Now currently the GTX970 which is my first card into the enthusiast/highish end card which can run any game i throw at near maxed settings at 1080p.


----------



## john_ (Sep 30, 2016)

I will have to say an Albatron 7600GT. Bought at 199 euros when other models where selling at 220-240 and up, because they where considered better overclockers and stuff, that Albatron ended up being a little gem. While the GPU wasn't clocking much higher, the DDR3 memories where jumping from 1400 to 1740MHz. I loved that card.


----------



## P4-630 (Sep 30, 2016)

I loved the ATi X1950 Pro back in the days, amazingly low temperatures and very quiet! (upgraded from a X1600 Pro.)






After that a Gigabyte HD3870 with GDDR4, great overclocker!

After that a Gigabyte HD4870, great overclocker as well.

Now my top card ofcourse the MSI GTX1070 gaming X


----------



## BiggieShady (Sep 30, 2016)

64K said:


> I guess I would have to say the 8800 GT. That's what I put in my first gaming rig build in 2007 and the performance was very good in it's day.


It is a special card for me also, the whole G80 series was great, I even had passive cooled 8600GT for the media center build


----------



## Melvis (Sep 30, 2016)

GreiverBlade said:


> What about if all 10 cards I have listed are all my favorite... Having only 1 favorite is overrated
> 
> 
> Also it's illogical, your thinking: the OP didn't ask for a all time favorite  so logically, multiple favorite depending the period, an sometimes both brand (well, nvidia is by no mean superior to ATI\AMD for me





Well logically there is no S or plural in his question so there for it only refers to a single card. Otherwise he would of said GPU's


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 30, 2016)

Hate to say it but my 8800GTS G92 was crazy. Had that thing running GTX9800+ speeds otherwise i loved my 5850s


----------



## BiggieShady (Sep 30, 2016)

Melvis said:


> Well logically there is no S or plural in his question so there for it only refers to a single card. Otherwise he would of said GPU's


Favorite graphics card simply implies a top list of owned graphics cards 

Tangentially, a chronological list of games that made me realize it's time for graphics card upgrade:
-Max Payne (hardware T&L acceleration)
-Far Cry (shaders)
-one of the Splinter Cell sequels (shadows)
-Crysis (everything)
... after that no surprises of that magnitude


----------



## Recon-UK (Sep 30, 2016)

BiggieShady said:


> Favorite graphics card simply implies a top list of owned graphics cards
> 
> Tangentially, a chronological list of games that made me realize it's time for graphics card upgrade:
> -Max Payne 2016 OS & (CPU)
> ...



FTFY


----------



## erixx (Sep 30, 2016)

STB Velocity 4400 with nVidia Riva TNT chip.


----------



## antodelg (Sep 30, 2016)

ASUS Radeon 9800XT


----------



## VulkanBros (Sep 30, 2016)

Matrox Mystique 8 MB combined with a 3DFx Voodoo 2 ....... damm that was hot - in 1998


----------



## GreiverBlade (Sep 30, 2016)

Melvis said:


> Well logically there is no S or plural in his question so there for it only refers to a single card. Otherwise he would of said GPU's




well, if following hidden logic, nonetheless the OP specified 2 of his favorites cards in the initial post  (ok .... 1 nv, 1 AMD/ATI) thus i do same by period    (lucky i didn't list my HP 9800GT 1gb, Asus 9800GT Matrix, 4870, 5600/5900 Ultra , oh wait ... no one love the 5XXX series)
he second one i didn't like before that EVGA 460 SC was a Cirrus _*Logic*_ that i had in my 486DX2 33 build... (see what i did ... i have a "twisted logic"? )

ok ... all time favorite? then, till the next one, that will be my MSI GTX 1070 Armor 8gb OC. 



antodelg said:


> ASUS Radeon 9800XT


Asus A9800XT sweet one indeed, i prefer my picture of it tho ... but that one had a cooler that felt soooo much premium (and still do ... a nice weight for a single slot card and ... sooo much copper )




Kanan said:


> Must say it's extremely boring without pictures. Gief teh pictures!


agreed altho it's boring with ... google'ed pics ... rather live pics or ... no pics  




VulkanBros said:


> Matrox Mystique 8 MB combined with a 3DFx Voodoo 2 ....... damm that was hot - in 1998


oh now you remind me to seek some Matrox's for my collection ... i wonder if i can find a Parhelia 512...


----------



## Apocalypsee (Sep 30, 2016)

X1800GTO, sadly I lost the single slot cooler. I miss the day where mid to high end card still use single slot design







HD 5850 reference, I love reference design, not so much on the noise





This Albatron 9600GT is my big favorite, single slot, runs cool and play game very well. On old Biostar TForce 550 motherboard and Sempron 2500+ 1.4GHz overclocked to 2.5GHz


----------



## Outback Bronze (Sep 30, 2016)

ATI Radeon 9800 Pro





And the all mighty X800 Pro VIVO Flashed to X800 XT PE





Mmmmm Tasty!


----------



## FYFI13 (Sep 30, 2016)

Outback Bronze said:


> ATI Radeon 9800 Pro
> 
> View attachment 79479
> 
> ...


I've had both of these cards, just different brands. Absolutely loved them. Next card that comes to my mind would be 8800GTX, real beast


----------



## BiggieShady (Sep 30, 2016)

Recon-UK said:


> FTFY



For CPU in 2016, in my experience Ivy Bridge i5 is still more than enough for 60 Hz with GTX970 ... very few games need reduced settings and not by much
Those few old games I listed flat out required me immediately to buy next generation graphics card back in the day and no settings could help


----------



## peche (Sep 30, 2016)

have no image of my dear Gigabyte 6800GT 





also loved my 5890 Ati, 





and my older GTX 760 windforce 3X





Those are my all time Loved video cards, 

Regards,


----------



## Kanan (Sep 30, 2016)

GreiverBlade said:


> well, if following hidden logic, nonetheless the OP specified 2 of his favorites cards in the initial post  (ok .... 1 nv, 1 AMD/ATI) thus i do same by period    (lucky i didn't list my HP 9800GT 1gb, Asus 9800GT Matrix, 4870, 5600/5900 Ultra , oh wait ... no one love the 5XXX series)
> he second one i didn't like before that EVGA 460 SC was a Cirrus _*Logic*_ that i had in my 486DX2 33 build... (see what i did ... i have a "twisted logic"? )
> 
> ok ... all time favorite? then, till the next one, that will be my MSI GTX 1070 Armor 8gb OC.
> ...


Yes Id really like to just see real pics of the cards I don't really care about generic Google pics.


----------



## GoldenX (Sep 30, 2016)

My favorites...

Nvidia:
EVGA MX4000 64MB DDR, cheap as hell, made it run even Battlefield 2 and NFS Most Wanted. Overclocked a 40% on GPU and 100% on VRAM.
EVGA 6200 256MB DDR2, I learned to overclock on it. As they were locked, you had to flash them to change clocks.
PNY 7600GT 256MB GDDR3, voltmoded it, added a Thermaltake DuOrb on it, learned how to change the geometry clock via flashing. Played Bioshock and Batman Arkham Asylum on it at 800x600. Was a gift from someone I once helped on a forum.

ATI/AMD:
My current XFX HD7750 1GB GDDR5, old by now, cheap, supports all new characteristics and can still game pretty well. Too bad the voltage regulator is not software configurable...
HD4200, my IGP, has saved me a couple of times, and can take a nice 100% overclock, plus 128MB of integrated DDR3 VRAM.
Powercolor HD3450 512MB DDR2: Had it with a 25% oc both on GPU and VRAM, died young thanks to a power outrage...

Intel:
The Braswell IGP of my notebook, supports DX12 and Vulkan, thanks to DX12, Gamecube games on Dolphin-emu are playable, and thanks to Vulkan I can run Dota 2. Would be nice if I could overclock it...


----------



## dorsetknob (Sep 30, 2016)

Kanan said:


> Yes Id really like to just see real pics of the cards I don't really care about generic Google pics.




My pics are in the nostalgic hardware thread !! no real point posting them here again
 Page 13 ish


----------



## Kanan (Sep 30, 2016)

dorsetknob said:


> My pics are in the nostalgic hardware thread !! no real point posting them here again
> Page 13 ish


I'm a very lazy guy haha. you could post them again.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Sep 30, 2016)

Kanan said:


> Yes Id really like to just see real pics of the cards I don't really care about generic Google pics.




MSI Pro - E
Xeon X 5650 @4.0ghz
XFX HD 7970 DD 3gb
12gb Corsait XMS 3 trip ch











EDIT


I forgot I had it in here too

ASUS ROG ii Extreme
Xeon X5670 @4.4ghz
XFX HD 7970
16gb Hyperx


----------



## dorsetknob (Sep 30, 2016)

Kanan said:


> I'm a very lazy guy haha. you could post them again.


Hrwmmmm something tells me if i did your so lazy you still would not look at them


----------



## yotano211 (Sep 30, 2016)

I guess I took a different rout, laptops for me. 

My favorite graphics card was the Nvidia 8800m GTS in my 1st gaming laptop, Gateway 6860FX. That little beast was able to overclock over 35% on the core and about 25% on the memory without any added voltage. It finally died when I lost the PSU so I decided to put another one in from another laptop. I guess it wasnt the correct voltage and blew the power circuit board. It would power on (from the battery) but wouldn't charge the battery.


----------



## Kissamies (Sep 30, 2016)

Nvidia:

Abit GeForce 4 Ti 4200-8x 128MB; my first GPU which I used to play many games years ago
Asus GeForce 6800 LE 128MB; soft-modded to 6800nu and overclocked over stock-GT speeds
Asus GeForce 8800 GTS 320MB; overclocked like mad and ran games  even in 2010 pretty fine
Gigabyte GeForce GTX 470 1280MB; my all-time favourite card, OC'd pretty well with modified BIOS, no heatspreader and 3rd party cooler (Twin Turbo II)
MSI GeForce GTX 780Ti 3072MB; I'm having this now, and this is even better than I thought, overclocks like mad and has absolutely awesome stock cooler (Twin Frozr IV)

ATI/AMD:

Club 3D Radeon 9700 Pro 128MB; this is the reason of my username, after GeForce 4 this was like switching from walking to lightspeed!
Sapphire Radeon HD 3850 512MB; custom PCB with slow 1.4ns memory, still overclocked like mad with pencil voltmods
XFX Radeon R9 290 4096MB; noisy and power-hungry, but fast. not as good as my 780Ti which I had now, but still one of my favourite cards


----------



## Toothless (Sep 30, 2016)

MSI GTX660


----------



## EarthDog (Sep 30, 2016)

X800 Pro Flashed to X800 XT PE

8800 GTX

780Ti Lighting

980Ti


----------



## biffzinker (Sep 30, 2016)

Kanan said:


> Yes Id really like to just see real pics of the cards I don't really care about generic Google pics.


Sorry about the photos pulled from review/duckduckgo. It was the best I could do since I no longer have the cards.


----------



## Kanan (Oct 1, 2016)

dorsetknob said:


> Hrwmmmm something tells me if i did your so lazy you still would not look at them


No I would! Tell me if you edited it.


> Sorry about the photos pulled from review/duckduckgo. It was the best I could do since I no longer have the cards.


Okay np m8.


----------



## dorsetknob (Oct 1, 2016)

For the Pleasure of 
*Kanan*







*Kanan look another pic*






*Kanan yet another*






*Kanan look am i wearing out your Eyeballs*





*Kanan you can rest your Eyeballs  now *


----------



## Kanan (Oct 1, 2016)

Nice that voodoo3 3500 with that big blue whip.  one of the best 3dfx cards.


----------



## flmatter (Oct 1, 2016)

I really loved my HD6950 - unlocked to 6970. hat card took a beating and just kept asking for more.
Really liking my R9 390 8gb atm too. WOuld love to find another cheap to xfire it.


----------



## Yukikaze (Oct 1, 2016)

2x8800GT 512Mb in SLI, bar none. Man, the G92 was a work of art!


----------



## HammerON (Oct 1, 2016)

After thinking about this question for a while, I have concluded that the most favorite GPU I have owned was from my first computer build in 2004.  That would be a Sapphire 9600XT.  I wanted a 9800XT because it was the top of the line; however, I was able to play DOOM 3 and Quake IV and that was my main goal.
My second favorite GPU would be the GTX 295.  That thing was a beast back in the day.


----------



## largon (Oct 2, 2016)

Favorite GPU?
G92.

Owned a few of this type of chippery. One 8800GT 512MB I vmodded 'n' OC'ed until it was dead. Burned (!) the VRMs while torturing the poor thing. Thus came in a 8800GTS 512MB which ended up being strapped with vGPU, vMEM and OCP. Shader core reached blistering >2.4GHz until, apparently the VRAM controller started glitching. Wonderously, it still works if overvolted a bit...


----------



## Kissamies (Oct 2, 2016)

largon said:


> Favorite GPU?
> G92.
> 
> Owned a few of this type of chippery. One 8800GT 512MB I vmodded 'n' OC'ed until it was dead. Burned (!) the VRMs while torturing the poor thing. Thus came in a 8800GTS 512MB which ended up being strapped with vGPU, vMEM and OCP. Shader core reached blistering >2.4GHz until, apparently the VRAM controller started glitching. Wonderously, it still works if overvolted a bit...


Heh, I have one GTS250 on my shelf, I guess I need to check its OC potential some day


----------



## agent_x007 (Oct 2, 2016)

I own a LOT of GPU's. Here's bigger part of my AGP collection : 





But out of all of them I think my fav. is GTX 780 TI (Reference), because it looks awesome and probably will serve me me till Volta comes out in 2017/2018


----------



## GreiverBlade (Oct 2, 2016)

agent_x007 said:


> I own a LOT of GPU's. Here's bigger part of my AGP collection :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YAY for real life collection pics!


----------



## Liquid Cool (Oct 2, 2016)

Hands down my favorite card that I have personally owned was the Gigabyte GTS 450 OC.










If anyone has one lying around...I'm interested.

Best,

Liquid Cool


----------



## uuuaaaaaa (Oct 2, 2016)

agent_x007 said:


> I own a LOT of GPU's. Here's bigger part of my AGP collection :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What an awesome collection!


----------



## Kanan (Oct 2, 2016)

agent_x007 said:


> I own a LOT of GPU's. Here's bigger part of my AGP collection :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice collection! Gpus were so much more diverse in those times.


----------



## agent_x007 (Oct 2, 2016)

@up Thank you, collecting all this was NOT easy 


agent_x007 said:


> I own a LOT of GPU's. Here's bigger part of my AGP collection :


For those who don't know what is what, here's list of cards from pic earlier, (from top left, and going right) :
1) GeForce 6800 Ultra
2) GeForce 6600 GT 256MB GDDR3 (500/1000MHz)
3) Radeon 8500 128MB
Second row :
4) GeForce 5950 Ultra (w/ACS type NV4 cooler, BIOS OC'ed to 500/1000MHz)
5) GeForce 7600 GS 256MB GDDR3 (BIOS moded to 7600 GT), AGP 3,3V support (probably, not tested yet)
6) Radeon 9800 XT (w/ACS type ATI3 cooler, BIOS OC'ed to 425/770MHz)
3-rd row :
7) GeForce 4600 Ti 128MB (w/XC-70Cu cooling, long screws - for compatibility reasons - were "donated" from other cooler)
8 ) Gainward 7900 GS Golden Sample 512MB (S/N : "XNA/790GS+T352-PM8370-GS", 20PS/7VS hardlocked)
9) Radeon X850 XT (can be OC'ed to PE - I checked )
4-th row :
10) Gainward GeForce 3 Ti 200 128MB (changed cooler, stable on 3 Ti 500 spec.)
11) HIS Radeon HD 4670 1GB 750/1600 "IceQ" edition
12) Sapphire Radeon X1950 Pro 512MB
5-th row :
13) GeForce 2 Ti 64MB (stable on "GF2 Ultra" settings)
14) HIS Radeon HD 3850 IceQ3 512MB AGP => the fastest "stock" AGP GPU 
15) Sapphire Radeon HD 2600 XT 512MB GDDR3


----------



## Kissamies (Oct 2, 2016)

agent_x007 said:


> I own a LOT of GPU's. Here's bigger part of my AGP collection :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice collection! What's that HIS card on the bottom row, HD3850? I had that same Gainward 6800 Ultra back in the day, it was just so legendary because 6800 Ultras were so damn rare over 10 years ago.. everyone I knew had either the vanilla 6800 or GT, but nobody had Ultra.

I got some AGP cards also recently (posted on the Nostalgic hardware club thread). TNT2 M64, GF4MX440, GF4 Ti4200, Radeon X800 Pro VIVO (going to flash it to XT PE), 6800GT 128MB (Asus V9999GT) and MSI 6800GT 


e: Ah, you managed to list those when I was writing this


----------



## uuuaaaaaa (Oct 3, 2016)

agent_x007 said:


> @up Thank you, collecting all this was NOT easy
> For those who don't know what is what, here's list of cards from pic earlier, (from top left, and going right) :
> 1) GeForce 6800 Ultra
> 2) GeForce 6600 GT 256MB GDDR3 (500/1000MHz)
> ...



IIRC the HIS 4670 agp with ddr3 is the fastest agp card ever made. The fastest native AGP GPU ever made (without using the "Rialto" bus conversion chip) is the X850 XT PE AGP (R481 GPU) which I proudly have in my collection (stands as my favorite card I have ever had)! However some of the the x850 xt agp cards used the "Rialto" chip.


----------



## 64K (Oct 3, 2016)

uuuaaaaaa said:


> IIRC the HIS 4670 agp with ddr3 is the fastest agp card ever made. The fastest native AGP GPU ever made (without using the "Rialto" bus conversion chip) is the X850 XT PE AGP (R481 GPU) which I proudly have in my collection (stands as my favorite card I have ever had)! However some of the the x850 xt agp cards used the "Rialto" chip.



Yep, the 4670 was the end of the line for AGP.


----------



## Recon-UK (Oct 3, 2016)

Yup 4670 is fastest AGP ever.


----------



## neatfeatguy (Oct 3, 2016)

The one card that I have that is my favorite - that would have to be the one that annoyed me the most.

A GTX 285 that's been flashed with a GTX 280 BIOS. Never had so many headaches with a GPU before (adjusted voltage, clocks and tried other GTX 285 BIOS on it and she wouldn't play nice) and yet given me so much satisfaction once I got it working. I ran the flashed 285 and my other 280 in SLI for a couple years....still got them on the shelf in the closet.


----------



## agent_x007 (Oct 3, 2016)

HD 3850 AGP > HD 4670 AGP
I know, because I tested both that I own 
And I did it on PROPER CPU, not some weak Core 2 Duo 

Here's few screenshots from Crysis benchmark test (all Medium).
1024x768 run :







3850 is "barely" faster right (+18%) ?

1920:1080 (same detail setting) :







...not anymore (+33%) 

I got more scores if more proof is needed 

4670 is the newest and it's great perf/power wise, but it's quite far from being fastest.


----------



## uuuaaaaaa (Oct 3, 2016)

agent_x007 said:


> HD 3850 AGP > HD 4670 AGP
> I know, because I tested both that I own
> And I did it on PROPER CPU, not some weak Core 2 Duo
> 
> ...



Maybe it was some 3D Mark scores that I have seen... One of these days I'm gonna get a nice cooler and slap it on my 512 MB Sapphire 3850 AGP!


----------



## Recon-UK (Oct 3, 2016)

Actually worthy mention would be the mobile GeForce 230M.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Oct 3, 2016)

I'd vote for my day 1 bought radon 5870 ref ,I put a water block on it and ran it solidly 24/7 for almost five years folding and it's only just been fully retired from my mate using it for gaming, A great card.


----------



## 64K (Oct 3, 2016)

That 5870 was a hell of a nice performer. Probably one of the best GPUs that AMD delivered to gamers.


----------



## Recon-UK (Oct 3, 2016)

64K said:


> That 5870 was a hell of a nice performer. Probably one of the best GPUs that AMD delivered to gamers.



Not even close Radeon 7970 takes that cake.


----------



## gupsterg (Oct 3, 2016)

9800 Pro was a fave from that time of GPUs. Next one to really make me go WOW was 8800 GTX, the cards owned after for a while just did not have the WOW factor that did at purchase. Next I would have said a Hawaii based card out of selection I owned, if I hadn't got a Fiji card. Fiji just due to size/PCB aspect/perf.per watt is just sweet IMO.


----------



## Kanan (Oct 3, 2016)

64K said:


> That 5870 was a hell of a nice performer. Probably one of the best GPUs that AMD delivered to gamers.


Yeah 5870 + 5850, entire 5000 series - best ati cards, actually last ones that still were branded ati. I enjoyed the HD5850 and 5970 very much.

Also don't forget those were clearly better than nvidias Gpus at the time. that didnt happen again since then.


----------



## m1dg3t (Oct 3, 2016)

Sapphire Radeon 9600pro 256mb Atlantis, nothing fancy but got me into modding/building - meaning case mods & watercooling... IIRC that thing used to net me ~1400pts in 3dmark05 LoLoLoL


----------



## verycharbroiled (Oct 3, 2016)

Voodoo 2.

Best upgrade ever.


----------



## gupsterg (Oct 3, 2016)

verycharbroiled said:


> Voodoo 2.
> 
> Best upgrade ever.



How could I forget 3DFX  . Yeah I'd slot it this way 3DFX Voodoo > 9800 Pro > 8800 GTX > Fiji . I recall how much further forward I had to keep my rig on desk due to the DSub pass through cable loop aspect.



m1dg3t said:


> View attachment 79663 Sapphire Radeon 9600pro 256mb Atlantis, nothing fancy but got me into modding/building - meaning case mods & watercooling... IIRC that thing used to net me ~1400pts in 3dmark05 LoLoLoL



Even the 9800 Pro HSF was so dinking.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 3, 2016)

Sapphire 9800 Pro because it was my first gaming graphics card.


----------



## BirdyNV (Oct 5, 2016)

Had to be my old 480..loved that thing to death. But the movers "lost" it and that PC


----------



## Jetster (Oct 5, 2016)

Other than my current card it would have to be the 6800GT after having a FX5700 What an upgrade


----------



## m1dg3t (Oct 5, 2016)

gupsterg said:


> Even the 9800 Pro HSF was so dinking.




Hehehe Yeah stock hsf's were rather cheesy back then. The cooler on that particular 9600 was simply a piece of aluminium pressed into the shape of a cage with a fan in the center! LoLoLoL Shortly after I moved on to an x850xt pe, that had a decent sized hsf but I put it under water pretty quick  I think hsf's started getting better around that time??? 


I was looking at pix just now and came across this doohickey, anyone know what it is?


----------



## dorsetknob (Oct 5, 2016)

m1dg3t said:


> anyone know what it is?


I would say its an old Graphics card   

you could start by googling the FCC identification numbers/code to try and identify it further

edit
awkward if its not in your possession


----------



## agent_x007 (Oct 5, 2016)

m1dg3t said:


> I was looking at pix just now and came across this doohickey, anyone know what it is?
> View attachment 79718


It's a Radeon 9800 Pro Max : LINK


----------



## m1dg3t (Oct 5, 2016)

dorsetknob said:


> I would say its an old Graphics card
> 
> you could start by googling the FCC identification numbers/code to try and identify it further
> 
> ...



Hardeeharhar  Wish I had that card! Pretty choice for back then 



agent_x007 said:


> It's a Radeon 9800 Pro Max : LINK



Indeed it is, cheers!


----------



## yogurt_21 (Oct 5, 2016)

Rage 128


----------



## gupsterg (Oct 5, 2016)

@m1dg3t

Yeah X800 series is when the HSF become more substantial, never owned one of them. IIRC I stuck with the 9800 Pro until then X1900 series. I still have the HSF off one of them, will have to fish it out as it may have Ruby on it.



Spoiler












Found 3DM05 benches on a backup, have a few screenies where I was meddling with DRAM timings to see if an impact on bench.



Spoiler


----------



## v12dock (Oct 5, 2016)

ATI 9550 my first card


----------



## Grings (Oct 5, 2016)

9700 pro, i wish i still had it for the novelty of the floppy power connector, but it died and i got a 9800 pro (4 pin molex) back from rma

It would have been a result but the rma took so long (connect3d) i had bought a 9800 pro in the meantime

My other/2nd favourite was a BFG 8800gts g80, the box said 320mb, but it was a 640mb card, i also had an xfx 320mb one and got the bfg for sli, but ended up loaning the 320mb one to my brother and just running the 640mb one.

Unfortunately this died too, and they sent me back a really bloody noisy single slot 512mb 9600gt, and refused to send out anything better when i complained, even citing the 'larger' vram as making it perform better than the card it was replacing.
It did actually perform a bit better, even than the 640mb card, but both were a little outdated when this happened anyway, and i was using these in a 2nd pc plugged into a 720p tv for movies etc, which the 2 slot gts stayed very quiet doing, i ended up swapping it with the loaner 320 in my bro's computer


----------



## agent_x007 (Oct 9, 2016)

I should show pic my fav. card 





^GeForce 6800 Ultra (Ref.) is in second place after GTX 780 Ti as my fav card.

Cards from the top (*not* in "likeness" order) :
GeForce GTX 780 Ti
*2-nd Row* :
GeForce GTX 580 Lighting 1,5GB (I guess you have to belive me on word, since it doesn't have any markings...)
Radeon HD 5870 1GB
*3-rd row* :
GeForce GTX 285 1GB
Radeon HD 4870 1GB (almost dead - works only on "Standard VGA" driver )
*4-th row* :
GeForce 8800 GTX (bought used, but still working fine )
Radeon HD 2900 XT 512MB
*5-th row* :
GeForce 7900 GX2 Duo (not something you see every day )
Radeon X1950 XTX 512MB
*6-th row* :
GeForce 7900 GTX
Voodoo 1 2MB PCI (of course) 
Radeon X850 XT PE
*7-th row* :
GeForce 6800 Ultra (425/1100)
Quadro FX 1300 128MB (it's GeForce PCX 5900-ish performance wise... and Windows 7 x64 hates it ).


----------



## Vayra86 (Oct 9, 2016)

Favorite GPU for me until now really still is the MSI GTX 770.

Rock stable, extremely well rounded card. Clocks well, ran smooth as butter, dead silent.


----------



## pbm86 (Oct 9, 2016)

Sapphire Radeon HD5670 512MB GDDR5. Incredible performance for its price. And I could never hear the fan. It even runs Crysis 3 on Low.


----------



## Darkleoco (Oct 9, 2016)

My favorite has to be MSI TFII 6950's overclocked by about 20% well above 6970 clocks and if i had pushed voltage that probably would have been more. Now one is retired and the other is pulling double duty in my girls rig


----------



## adulaamin (Oct 9, 2016)

My favorite card has to be the 780TI reference. The build quality was just awesome. Here are pics of the card in my old system and when I just finished unboxing it:


----------



## d265f2785 (Oct 17, 2016)

3dfx Voodoo 2 8MB - first real 3d card I had the difference it made was awesome

Ati Radeon 9800 pro (bought the non pro version, it died got the pro as a replacement) - best card of it's generation and I only paid for the non pro version, even the supposedly horrible Linux drivers worked well enough

Nvidia Geforce 6800 - got it way bellow market price and it had better Linux drivers than the Radeon 9800 pro

Ati Radeon 5770 - replaced a Radeon 4850, the performance drop was almost 0, but it was much quieter and more stable

The igpu of my Haswell i5 4460 - it does translucent wobbly desaturated windows playing 1080p video while being moved from one display to another without dropping any frames (played on kde/kwin with smplayer using mpv and the drivers just work).


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Oct 17, 2016)

my favorite would be my old crossfired 4850s


----------



## Evo85 (Oct 17, 2016)

My ATI Radeon X850. I flashed it to the X850 platinum edition BIOS. Added a Zalman Copper/Aluminum cooler, and some massive RAM heatsinks. 

That thing was an OC'ing Monster. And a great gaming GPU at that time.


----------



## Steevo (Oct 17, 2016)

9600XT was probably my fav, but my X800 is what got me here to this site, 4850 let me play GTA4 with some eye candy, 5870 was a badass card for overclocking, and my 7970 is still holding strong.


----------



## GoldenX (Oct 17, 2016)

AlienIsGOD said:


> my favorite would be my old crossfired 4850s



Those, I would love to have good GPUs in a single slot, like those or the 8800/9800GT.


----------



## TheUnbrained (Oct 22, 2016)

my favorite so far: GTS250 or better said everything thats based on G92 cause back in the time where i had not enough money for a new card my G92´s just saved my life haha (that chip is true love )

my list atm:
AMD/ATI:
Radeon 9800 PRO
Radeon X1650
Radeon R9 380 (Gigabyte/2GB)

Nvidia:
Geforce FX5800
Geforce 6700XL
Geforce 7900GS (Asus/256MB/can still play everything on max at dx9)
Geforce 8400GS
Geforce 8500GT (256MB)
Geforce 8800GT (MSI/512MB)
Geforce GTS250 (2x Club3D/1GB)
Geforce GTX295 (3x MSI/ 1,8GB)
Geforce GT440 (3GB ... wtf...)
Geforce GTX480 (Asus/1,5GB)
Geforce GTX560Ti (Captiva/1GB)
Geforce GTX660 (1x Zotac and 1x Gigabyte/both 2GB)
Geforce GTX760 (Inno3D/2GB)
Geforce GTX780 (Zotac/3GB/using it atm with a 660 for physx and displayconnectors)

i have much more but these are all i actually found in my shelf haha


----------



## scevism (Oct 22, 2016)

I've only had 2 gcards a 3DFX back in the 90's cant remember the model cost shit loads thats all i remember.
Stopped pc gaming and got on consoles.
Only like 3 years ago i got back into pc gaming and love it.
Have and still loving my Geforce780ti


----------



## BiggieShady (Oct 22, 2016)

My favorite should by default be my first TNT2, but it isn't ...

It's this tank of a graphics card, XFX GTX 260 (216sp):



Still have it somewhere (in the boxes from my latest moving out)


----------



## Kaapstad (Oct 25, 2016)

GTX 690


----------



## Liviu Cojocaru (Oct 25, 2016)

I will say my current Palit Game rock GTX1080 (love the card but not the price though)


----------



## Sempron Guy (Oct 25, 2016)

In terms of number of games played I have to say nothing beats the HD4850 amongst all the cards I owned.

Most to least favorite:

1. Triplex HD4850 512mb GDDR4
2. Sparkle Geforce 2 MX400 64mb SDR - finished Doom 3 with this card, I couldn't recall how.
3. Palit HD4670 Super Ed. 512mb GDDR3
4. XFX DD HD7950 3GB GDDR5
5. HIS IceQ X Turbo HD6870 1GB GDDR5
6. Sapphire Dual-X R9-270 2GB GDDR5
7. Sapphire Vapor-X Tri-X R9-280x 3GB GDDR5 x2 - originally intended as a mining card, got to play with it but this was during the non-gaming days of my life so I never got to play with even above casual hence the lower rank.
8. Inno3d Green Ed. GTX 750 1GB GDDR5 - good clocker, but it only lasted in my hands for few months, card was overkill for my needs.
9. EVGA GTX 460 FPB 1GB GDDR5 - died after a month, got it back from RMA 5mos. after, got to play with it for a few months till I got rid of it
10. Powercolor HD5750 1GB GDDR5 - got it 2nd hand, poor clocker but got the job done for a few months
11. Inno3d 7600GST 256mb GDDR3 - started manifesting issues after the first 6mos. had to underclock it to keep it stable
12. Asus 9550 256mb DDR - got it for few days, gave it to my bro. ( psu issue)
13. Sparkle Geforce 4 MX 4000 128mb DDR - no memory of this card aside from the fact that I use to have one before


----------



## Kanan (Oct 26, 2016)

Sempron Guy said:


> In terms of number of games played I have to say nothing beats the HD4850 amongst all the cards I owned.
> 
> Most to least favorite:
> 
> ...


Pics or it didn't happen. Nah just a joke but it would be cool.


----------



## cdawall (Oct 26, 2016)

Mine would be between my original OG card which is an Asus Ti4200 that did 340/580 without voltmods and the sapphire 4850x2's I had.


----------



## Sempron Guy (Oct 26, 2016)

Kanan said:


> Pics or it didn't happen. Nah just a joke but it would be cool.



unfortunately I had no pics before the HD4850, I wasn't active in forums until 2009. I'm sure I can dig in more in my pic archives but these are the ones readily available

2 Sappire R9-280x VaporX Tri-X






Sapphire R9-270 Dual X





Triplex Parasouls HD4850





XFX HD7950 Double Dissipation





Inno3d GTX 750 Green Ed.






HIS HD6870 IceQ X Turbo


----------



## Kanan (Oct 26, 2016)

Sempron Guy said:


> unfortunately I had no pics before the HD4850, I wasn't active in forums until 2009. I'm sure I can dig in more in my pic archives but these are the ones readily available
> 
> 2 Sappire R9-280x VaporX Tri-X
> 
> ...


Cool pics thanks a lot. Especially those two vapor x Radeons in crossfire.


----------



## cdawall (Oct 26, 2016)

I can't find any photos of them in my rig :/


----------



## Vellinious (Oct 27, 2016)

One of the funnest cards I've ever had, in terms of overclocking, was an XFX 8GB 290X.  Absolutely awesome GPU.


----------



## infrared (Oct 27, 2016)

My faviorite was a Sapphire X800GTO from over a decade ago, it was a crippled x850 but you could re-activate the disabled shaders with some conductive ink and then bios flash it to a full blown x850xt platinum edition, which was much much more expensive. I put an aftermarket cooler on it and volt-modded it, that was good fun.


----------



## mouacyk (Oct 31, 2016)

MSI GTX 980 TI 6G + EK Water Block: First time experiencing sub 40C GPU load temperatures


----------



## MasterInvader (Oct 31, 2016)

EVGA 580 FTW WC 





I really miss the true one/slot design


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Nov 3, 2016)

Well I been gaming from the very begininng of time  and I had many good and some bad GPU´s but just a few of them make a giant step and big difference in my eyes......so here is my top 3:

1)Vodoo Banshee 16 Mb(Giant leap forward for 3D gaming)

2)Diamond Viper 4mb(My actual first true 3d hardware acelerator)

3)8800 GT 512mb(I Could run Crysis!!!)


----------



## ernorator (Nov 3, 2016)

GeForce 2 32mb - i workd full month lawn mowing to buy it, by Creative
GeForce 4200 Ti - i won silicon lottery with this one, crazy levels of oc / XFX
290x - got this one over 2 years, and it's still high end


----------



## Kaynar (Nov 3, 2016)

XFX 7970 double dissipation black edition

By far the best card i have owned, high overclock possible, silent, very good value for money (ofc a 7950 would have been even better value for money)

Also, the XFX 5870 i had before that was really good. Every other card i owned since then was nVidia (because GSync) and they have all been terrible purchaces (driver issues mostly). But what can you do when AMD's current best offering matches the gtx960 ...


----------



## ernorator (Nov 3, 2016)

Kaynar said:


> But what can you do when AMD's current best offering matches the gtx960 ...


Ekhm.....rx470.....rx480.....Fury......nano......Fury X

All are bettet than 960


----------



## Animalpak (Nov 3, 2016)

The GTX 670 DirectCu2 TOP

Best card ever for me, faster than a GTX 680 but much cooler and quieter.


----------



## FilipM (Nov 8, 2016)

9800GTX...the thing just overclocked like a champ and could beat GTX260's back in its day


----------



## alucasa (Nov 8, 2016)

I direly miss single-slot GPUs.

I think I liked 7600 GTX.

But my current 760 GTX is probably my favorite and is the longest GPU in service for me.


----------



## cdawall (Nov 8, 2016)

ernorator said:


> Ekhm.....rx470.....rx480.....Fury......nano......Fury X
> 
> All are bettet than 960



I really hope he was kidding. Like dozens of cards are better than the 960 lol, even the old ass 7970 beats the 960 and that's what 6/7 years old?


----------



## slozomby (Nov 8, 2016)

I have fond memories of my diamond monster 3d.
but my gtx 1080 is a beast.


----------



## uuuaaaaaa (Nov 8, 2016)

cdawall said:


> I really hope he was kidding. Like dozens of cards are better than the 960 lol, even the old ass 7970 beats the 960 and that's what 6/7 years old?



Almighty Tahiti was release in the 22nd of December of 2011 and it is still a capable card to this day!

https://www.techpowerup.com/156876/amd-pulls-radeon-hd-7970-launch-to-december-22


----------



## FilipM (Nov 8, 2016)

Hey I had the 5870 up until 2 months ago, an animal of a card


----------



## cdawall (Nov 8, 2016)

uuuaaaaaa said:


> Almighty Tahiti was release in the 22nd of December of 2011 and it is still a capable card to this day!
> 
> https://www.techpowerup.com/156876/amd-pulls-radeon-hd-7970-launch-to-december-22



Unlike the 960


----------



## DR4G00N (Nov 8, 2016)

MSI TFIII R7950 3GD5/OC Boost Edition, V277 Model (full 7970 PCB). It was the second gpu I've ever bought. I got it so I could play BF3 & Crysis 2 on ultra with good FPS. 

It's the sole survivor of the five 7950's I've bought and is still going strong. 
I had it running with another two cards in 3-Way crossfire for a while.


----------



## phanbuey (Nov 9, 2016)

diamond stealth II


----------

